# Czech Models' Me-263 Rocket Fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me263.html

As usual with Czech Models old kits, brilliantly detailed resin interior parts included in a crappy styrene POS kit with a pathetic vacuform canopy.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks great John!

I have one of those Czech Models kits (Me 309) and its a bit crude but what really ticks me off about it is the vac canopy is badly yellowed.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks really good. Don't think Id ever try one of those Czech kits. Lifes too short for crappy kits lol


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This canopy was yellowed all to hell too, but I went with it anyway. I think the kit is about 15 years old!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's remarkable how my web provider goes down almost every time I post a new model. :/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> It's remarkable how my web provider goes down almost every time I post a new model. :/


John, you need to check your "_crappy styrene POS_" filter, it may be set too high! 

P.S You made that particular "crappy styrene POS" look really great!

I've heard (read?) like decals that have yellowed you can put yellowed canopies in the sun as well to bleach the yellow out. I've not tried this to give first hand account though.

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> That looks great John!
> 
> I have one of those Czech Models kits (Me 309) and its a bit crude but what really ticks me off about it is the vac canopy is badly yellowed.
> 
> Agentsmith


Built that 309 too, btw...
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me309a.html


----------

